# Teddy had Passed



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

It is with an incredibly heavy heart that I must share with you that Teddy was just found. Unfortunately he has passed away. He was found at a nearby house/farm and the cause of death is unknown, but probably hit by a car. He was no longer wearing his belly band. The family would like you to know how much they appreciate everyone's love, support, prayers, financial gifts and compassion. They are heartbroken. We are all absolutely heartbroken. May God protect his soul. Please Share.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh no. This is just devastating and heartbreaking news. I can barely see through the tears as I type this. So very, very sad. My heart goes out to April, her husband and all of the volunteers who worked so diligently to find him, especially you Bridget. Writing these words must have been so difficult for you Bridget.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh no. This is just heartbreaking.


----------



## Lisa-Maria (May 9, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear about Teddy. I have been following all that has been done by April, Bridget and all the wonderful volunteers to find him. I have been praying for his safe return. My prayers goes out to April and her family.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

It is unreal. I truly don't have words to describe what is in my heart right now. Sandi, Janene, Brenda ... they were there non-stop. The most incredible folks I have ever known. I don't normally have a team to work with in lost searches. These ladies were inspiring and brilliant. Teddy was very, very lucky to have them on his side. My God I wish we could have gotten him sooner. It's just too much to process right now. My heart aches. To everyone who shared, donated, prayed, searched and just good old fashioned cared - thank you. From the bottom of our hearts we thank you.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I am completely heartbroken for you and your family, April. I am so, so sorry. This hurts all of our hearts so much... we all were praying that he would be found safe. I am just so sorry for your loss, I know how badly this hurts. Mine and my husband's thoughts and prayers are with you and your family and Teddy. I know that Teddy and my Lisa are playing together at the rainbow bridge with all the other precious malts that have left us too soon.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

This is devastating. It is so sad. There really are no words.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh no I am so sorry. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I am so very sorry. Truly my heart hurts for April and her family, and for all who worked so hard to try to bring him home.
Teddy's legacy is an outpouring of love, generosity, community and compassion.
So sorry - I wish more than anything that things turned out differently.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh this is so sad.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

RIP little one.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I can't stop crying..I hurt for April and her family so much...


----------



## nonameyet (Dec 9, 2016)

I saw this on Facebook and even though I don't know Teddy or his owners, I am crying reading the update...I can't even imagine what they are feeling right now...my thoughts are with Teddy, his family and everyone who knew him


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Love and Prayers to Teddy's family upon his loss. My God put his loving arms around them at this very, very sad and grant them the peace and understanding that Teddy is now over the Bridge.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry this is the outcome of such efforts to find little Teddy safe.
April, my deepest condolences to you.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

:crying::crying: :crying 2: :crying 2: :smcry::smcry:

This is a day I will unfortunately remember for long time.

:grouphug: to April and her family.





.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

my thoughts and prayers for April and family and to all those who helped with the search.
i'm so sorry.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh no! Our sweet, sweet boy. I really had high hopes this morning and was praying for good news. My thoughts and prayers are with April and Charles and all of our Sm family.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

What terribly sad news. My heart goes out to his family and everyone who participated in his search. :grouphug: One of my dogs escaped about a decade ago, and I still feel so bad for his passing. I hope the people closest to Teddy's family, whether in person or on line, can help them through their grief.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so, so sorry :crying:I'm just heartbroken for April and Charles. Everyone who aided in Teddy's search, you are angels. I'm keeping everyone who loved Teddy in my thoughts and prayers. You will be very missed, little guy


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

April, we are all broken hearted along with you and Charles. I have asked God to surround you with love and to give you peace and comfort. Fly high sweet Teddy.


:grouphug::grouphug::crying::innocent::innocent:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I remember when Amy our blind and deaf cocker wondered off,Al let her out and sat on the couch waiting for her bark.She usually took a couple steps out the door pottied and barked to be let back in.
It was early morning so Al fell asleep on the couch and woke up about an hour or more,later.Woke me up and we searched all day,all over and had neighbors helping. Evening came,getting dark and storms coming.
As we came back saw a lost pizza delivery guy and asked if he saw a little black dog and he had,just 1/4 mile from where we had turned around.So we raced back and she popped out of the pitch.
I cried all over her all the way home.Once home she went to sleep and it began storming to badly..
She was found 1 ½ miles from home and she crossed a narrow bridge on a busy road.How she didn't fall off the edge of that bridge or get hit we will never know..
She passed 6 months later..Id hate to think if we'd never found her.
We put up fencing after that and never let them alone in the yard again.

Another time one of the fluffs slipped out..
We had that happen with Emily on vacation once,and luckily we had a collar with tags with her name and cellphone number on it and someone called us.
We saw she was missing and everyone in the jewelry exchange closed their booths and helped us look for her.
We were in a booth at a jewelry exchange and she must have slipped out.She went right down to a restaurant near where we took her for snacks and went up to someone to mooch a snack..They knew her and called us..


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm just so devastated that I can imagine how April and Charles are. I can't stop crying. :smcry: We all knew this was a possible outcome but with everyone working so hard around the world, trying to figure out every possible thing that could help, it seemed like we couldn't lose. But we did. Teddy - so many people cared for you so much that I'm sure you floated up to heaven on a sea of hearts. :heart::heart::heart: We will never forget you and hope you know everyone did their best, especially your mom and dad. What Kathleen said below is so true of this SM group and our FB friends, most of whom met here because of our Maltese. We're family and we're all grieving. April we're here for you. :grouphug:



Kathleen said:


> I am so very sorry. Truly my heart hurts for April and her family, and for all who worked so hard to try to bring him home.
> *Teddy's legacy is an outpouring of love, generosity, community and compassion.*
> So sorry - I wish more than anything that things turned out differently.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I was devastated to hear this news. I'm heartbroken for April and Chuck. I'm so upset.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

I am so very sorry. I cannot imagine your pain. I sent you love and healing prayers.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

I am so heartbroken to hear this news. Words can not express how deeply this has effected me. I don't post often but I have been following his story with hope and prayers and have not been able to get little teddy off of my mind. We all see our own little babies in stories like these and I am so devastated for you and your family. My heart is just broken for you. I am so so sorry for your loss. I feel that we all are feeling this loss along with you. Much love to you and your family in this very difficult time.


----------



## Cloe baby (Jul 14, 2016)

I'm so sorry. Today at mass I said a prayer for Teddy to come home soon. I'll be praying for healing and comfort of the family. Teddy will have a special place in my heart.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> I'm just so devastated that I can imagine how April and Charles are. I can't stop crying. :smcry: We all knew this was a possible outcome but with everyone working so hard around the world, trying to figure out every possible thing that could help, it seemed like we couldn't lose. But we did. Teddy - so many people cared for you so much that I'm sure you floated up to heaven on a sea of hearts. :heart::heart::heart: We will never forget you and hope you know everyone did their best, especially your mom and dad. What Kathleen said below is so true of this SM group and our FB friends, most of whom met here because of our Maltese. We're family and we're all grieving. April we're here for you. :grouphug:





Kathleen said:


> I am so very sorry. Truly my heart hurts for April and her family, and for all who worked so hard to try to bring him home.
> *Teddy's legacy is an outpouring of love, generosity, community and compassion.*
> So sorry - I wish more than anything that things turned out differently.


I, too, am completely devastated and in tears. I am heartbroken for April and Charles. We all loved Teddy so much ... now he is an angel in Heaven. 

Kathleen said it so eloquently. And, Sue ... that's how I feel, too.

April and Charles ... I am so, so sorry. No words can express how much my heart hurts for you. May God grant you peace, strength, and comfort during this very sad time in your life. We are all grieving along with you.

Blowing kisses up toward Heaven ... for you, precious angel, Teddy.:heart:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I wanted to add this. This definitely took a village...a global village with so many working so hard for so long. But I want to particularly thank Bridget so much for what she did. I know this is such a devastating loss for April and Charles and for all of us but particularly for Bridget since if it hadn't been for her I don't think most of this amazing effort would have happened. She started it, she led it, she knew what to do because she had done these searches before in her area and she never ceased to jump into action constantly AND rally all these troops. So many thanks to so many people but particularly to Bridget for her endless passion, knowledge and work. She is an earth angel.:wub::wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I agree with Sue. Not sure how his sister's have reacted this week, but they may need closure on Teddy's passing.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

I read the most sad update on Teddy on fb a few hours ago and want to send my deepest condolences to April and her husband.

My heart goes out to them, I'm absolutely devastated because I still had hopes he'll be found. 

This is a very sad day and I'm writing this while tears are running down my face. 
Sending much love, comfort and strength to April and her husband and to all helpers working so hard to find precious Teddy. 

No words can express my deep sadness...! 

Alexandra


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> I wanted to add this. This definitely took a village...a global village with so many working so hard for so long. But I want to particularly thank Bridget so much for what she did. I know this is such a devastating loss for April and Charles and for all of us but particularly for Bridget since if it hadn't been for her I don't think most of this amazing effort would have happened. She started it, she led it, she knew what to do because she had done these searches before in her area and she never ceased to jump into action constantly AND rally all these troops. So many thanks to so many people but particularly to Bridget for her endless passion, knowledge and work. She is an earth angel.:wub::wub:


I agree with what Sue said.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> I wanted to add this. This definitely took a village...a global village with so many working so hard for so long. But I want to particularly thank Bridget so much for what she did. I know this is such a devastating loss for April and Charles and for all of us but particularly for Bridget since if it hadn't been for her I don't think most of this amazing effort would have happened. She started it, she led it, she knew what to do because she had done these searches before in her area and she never ceased to jump into action constantly AND rally all these troops. So many thanks to so many people but particularly to Bridget for her endless passion, knowledge and work. She is an earth angel.:wub::wub:


Yes, I agree. Bridget was here endlessly working around the clock. You are an Earth Angel, Bridget.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

So, so sad and sick to my stomach. My deepest sympathy to April and Charles and family members, including our own SM family. 

I know we are all heartbroken. 

Hug your babies tight tonight.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Thank you guys, but I really cannot emphasize this enough, Sandi, Janene and Brenda + the literally thousands of volunteers .... we all did what we could. While I was thankful that my search/rescue experience was able to help somewhat helpful, I am (like everyone) completely heartbroken that we could not reach Teddy in time. I pray that sweet little boy knew how much we wanted him to be able to be safely at home with his family. I pray he knew we loved him.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

summergirl1973 said:


> Thank you guys, but I really cannot emphasize this enough, Sandi, Janene and Brenda + the literally thousands of volunteers .... we all did what we could. While I was thankful that my search/rescue experience was able to help somewhat helpful, I am (like everyone) completely heartbroken that we could not reach Teddy in time. I pray that sweet little boy knew how much we wanted him to be able to be safely at home with his family. I pray he knew we loved him.


You really pulled people together to help find him..


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have tried to write several messages since I received the heart-breaking news that we had lost little Teddy---all the words seem so empty. I truly have lost my voice. :crying::crying: I share the deep pain that each of you are feeling just as you shared generously in trying to make our efforts together successful. We gave it all we had and I repeat again "you are all some kind of incredible." I count it an honor to have had the privilege to work w/each of you, under Bri's leadership, along w/Brenda & Janene. I learned more than I wish anybody ever had to know at her capable hands. Things snowballed very quickly & it was difficult to keep up the pace, but we worked together hand in hand, just as you worked with us in the journey toward bringing Teddy home. :wub:
My heart goes out to Teddy's family. If our pain is so great what must their pain be---April & Charles, please know that we grieve your loss with you on a very deep level. I have never seen such a global community come together in such a small amount of time to achieve so much effort in one direction. :ThankYou: I regret only that we could not save him for you. If only we had that kind of power! Hold your babies close tonight & say a prayer of comfort for April & Charles---we are a family & when one hurts we all hurt.:wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:Haven't stopped crying.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I too haven't been able to stop the tears from flowing. I'm not good at putting into words what I'm feeling like some of you guys. I just have to say that I am so heartbroken for April and Charles and precious little Teddy. If prayers could have saved Teddy he would be home now because I know we have all been praying so hard since this started. I know that we all think to ourselves, "what if this were my dog". I think it's human nature to do that. I haven't even been able to concentrate or think straight since we received the news. I look at Pipper and I cry and just hug him close like I never want to let him go.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I read about Teddy on Facebook and am saddened beyond belief. Never for a moment did I expect this......this morning I had hope....the search dog was on his trail, I thought surely today would be the day he'd come back home....but not this way. .....it's just too sad. My heart is broken for April. He was a baby.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I am heartbroken about this loss. I am so sad for April and Charles, and for poor little Teddy. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I do not have the emotional strength to express how sad I am... I just want April and her family to know I'm keeping them in my prayers. RIP sweet, beautiful Teddy.


----------



## rrwtrw (Dec 23, 2008)

I am heartbroken too. My heart goes out to April and her husband, Chuck and everyone who worked so tirelessly on his rescue. I can't imagine how much this hurts. It is amazing how everyone came together. Please know how much I care. 

Terre


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I think we are all heartbroken at this news. Bridget, as others have said, thank you for everything you did - I'm sure April and her husband will be forever grateful for your efforts and support.

April, I have no words that can ever take away this pain. My thoughts and prayers are with you. I am so incredibly sorry for the loss of Teddy!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Janene asked if I could post these on Spoiled Maltese. Yes, Teddy will be forever in our hearts.:heart:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beyond devastating. I commend you all for your undying devotion. 

Since it happened the way it did, I'm so glad Teddy was found. April can hold him one last time. Poor girl. Saying how sorry and sad I am just doesn't feel like enough. 
Xoxoxoxoxo

Rest In Peace beautiful Teddy boy.
Xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

April and Chuck I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful little Teddy. And I'm so heartbroken that we couldn't find him in time. He was such a beautiful and precious little one and I will remember him always.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

I am so sorry to see this devastating news. I was praying little Teddy would find his way home and back to his loving family. I know I will be hugging my little one a little closer tonight. RIP sweet boy!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Such sad sad news. Deepest condolences to April and family....and everyone who worked so hard to bring him home. RIP sweet Teddy.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

I am so sorry. :crying 2:


----------



## Dgauthier (Jun 3, 2016)

Oh no, I'm so so sorry. Please pass along my prayers. Heartbreaking


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dgauthier (Jun 3, 2016)

edelweiss said:


> I have tried to write several messages since I received the heart-breaking news that we had lost little Teddy---all the words seem so empty. I truly have lost my voice. :crying::crying: I share the deep pain that each of you are feeling just as you shared generously in trying to make our efforts together successful. We gave it all we had and I repeat again "you are all some kind of incredible." I count it an honor to have had the privilege to work w/each of you, under Bri's leadership, along w/Brenda & Janene. I learned more than I wish anybody ever had to know at her capable hands. Things snowballed very quickly & it was difficult to keep up the pace, but we worked together hand in hand, just as you worked with us in the journey toward bringing Teddy home. :wub:
> 
> My heart goes out to Teddy's family. If our pain is so great what must their pain be---April & Charles, please know that we grieve your loss with you on a very deep level. I have never seen such a global community come together in such a small amount of time to achieve so much effort in one direction. :ThankYou: I regret only that we could not save him for you. If only we had that kind of power! Hold your babies close tonight & say a prayer of comfort for April & Charles---we are a family & when one hurts we all hurt.:wub:




So well written. It's so amazing to have seen and been a part of the outpouring of love and support for this little guy. I can't stop crying this morning Lucy won't leave my lap. I'm squeezing her a little tighter than usual today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I don't have the words to express how sad I am for April and her family. May she find some peace in knowing how much her SM family cares about her.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

April, 
I just want you to know, that we are all still with you, in your time of grief. There is a lot of emotions and its going to take some time to help heal.


----------



## Pfraser029 (Mar 10, 2017)

I am so sorry to hear the devastating news about Teddy. My heart goes out to his family and I hope their cherished memories bring them some small comfort. I am new to this forum and I am truly impressed at the search effort and support offered by this group.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

summergirl1973 said:


> Thank you guys, but I really cannot emphasize this enough, Sandi, Janene and Brenda + the literally thousands of volunteers .... we all did what we could. While I was thankful that my search/rescue experience was able to help somewhat helpful, I am (like everyone) completely heartbroken that we could not reach Teddy in time. I pray that sweet little boy knew how much we wanted him to be able to be safely at home with his family. I pray he knew we loved him.


My heart has grieved for your loss too.....I am so sorry that you have to experience this.....Teddy knew that he was loved beyond love. Dogs know love and feel it and Teddy was loved not only by his family but by many others.
Praying that God will heal your heart....love and hugs...


----------



## Minniemalt (Jan 12, 2017)

RIP Sweet Teddy. So heartbreaking. My condolences to April and her family.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

My broken heart goes out to April and her family. Sometimes it seems to much to handle but we must keep going. Hugs to all the great people on this site.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh my dear sweet sister in the Lord, I have waited to post, losing your little Teddy brought back all the sadness and deep pain. As you know it's devastating to lose one of our babies, they mean everything just everything to us. God is the only one who knows why this has happened, the why never will get answered down here. One day when we get to heaven our why's will be answered. That's what I hold on to.My heart is still raw, I wish I could be there with you, holding your hands and praying together. I think my precious Matilda met Teddy, through tears I can almost see them playing together. I'm so so sorry April. I'm here for you. I love you dear friend:wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Dear April, may our lord bring you and your husband comfort and ecouragement during this difficult time. 

My heart goes out for you, no words can express my deep sadness. 

Alexandra


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is Tues almost noon in Europe & we continue to hold you close in our thoughts & prayers, :tender::tenderear April. I pray God will flood your mind & heart with His presence & peace as you slowly come out of the shock of last week's nightmare. rayer: Any death of our babies is difficult---even to utter that word makes it more real---but the way you lost Teddy was not a normal death & it will take longer to come to terms with it. It was traumatic & very much up & down depending on circumstances on the ground----it takes a huge toll on the psyche. Please take care of yourself. :wub:
I still wish there was more that we might have been able to do to bring him home safely. I am struggling with you to accept the results humbly knowing that we did the best we could & life is not always fair.:crying 2::crying 2:


----------



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

I have just logged on from being away for a few months and saw this post. I am so sorry to hear about this. my heart goes out to April and her family.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

April - I'm not sure if you're on here or not but I felt drawn to come back and again offer my condolences and tell you that we are all grieving with you. Teddy was so lucky to have you and Charles as parents so though his life was shorter than anyone would ever want, it was one filled with unconditional love on both sides. I know at times like this we blame ourselves but accidents happen and we can't control certain things in life. It's how you responded after it happened that is important...I know you would have given anything in the world to get him back and we all felt the same way and did what each of us could. But sometimes all of that isn't enough. As they said, heaven needed another angel.:grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

"At the moment of our birth, God gave each of us a song to sing. It is we who must remember that it is not how long the song, but that we sing it all." 
(Vickie Girard quote)

Although Teddy seemed much too young to have sung all of his song, I guess God had other ideas about that. Let's all take a lesson from Teddy & "sing well our days" so that we finish the song/course completely. I know I am somewhere near "ancient" but there is still some song left for me to finish!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

April,
I apologize for my delay in reaching out to you in your time of need. I am so sorry for your loss and I hope you know Teddy knew you loved him dearly. Do not focus on the last week, but on the wonderful time, you had with him. Sometimes the great ones are called to do more important things. He is now watching over you.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Alexa said:


> Dear April, may our lord bring you and your husband comfort and encouragement during this difficult time.
> 
> My heart goes out for you, no words can express my deep sadness.
> 
> Alexandra







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LittleOlivia (Jan 8, 2017)

I just caught up on this story - I am so soooo sorry, I can't even imagine the stress and sadness <3


----------

